# Dwal !?!?1



## aiden (Mar 29, 2008)

here is a list o fall the animals that need the license
http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-countryside/gwd/animallist.pdf

im pretty shocked at some of the animals you could keep 

is this license easy to get ?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

no, not for most of the animals on the list it wouldnt be easy to get at all.


----------



## aiden (Mar 29, 2008)

wait dont actuall understand this can some one explain it to me ?? sorry


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

what dont you understand mate?


----------



## aiden (Mar 29, 2008)

theres bits that say except this animal and stuff like hybrids ?


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

You mean things like scottish wildcat hybrids? or are they off now? i can never be bothered to keep track.


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

Basically, you can keep pretty much any animal you can get hold of (subject to other licenses and regulations you may require)

However, if it is on this list, you will have to obtain a DWA license.

The animals that are 'excepted' are those that may not be deemed 'dangerous' enough to the public to require a DWAL. E.g. the domestic dog - whereas the wolf would require one!

And yep, the wildcat hybrids (and indeed, the wild cat) were taken off the DWA list.


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

Basically this list:

http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-countryside/gwd/animallist.pdf

Shows animals and familes of animals covered by the Dangerous wild animals act. You needs a licence obtainable from your local council in order to keep them.

The hybrid thing only effect ceretain families, basically it states that crosses containing certain species do still require a licence, any exceptions are stated.


----------



## GlitterBug (Mar 31, 2008)

I think the things like elephants and such are for Zoo's

Can you imagine looking into next doors garden and seeing an elephant!


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

GlitterBug said:


> I think the things like elephants and such are for Zoo's
> 
> Can you imagine looking into next doors garden and seeing an elephant!


Anything on that list can be kept by private keepers. you just need a licence in order to do it. Part of getting the licence means that certain standards must be met witgyh regards to enclosures etc.


----------



## aiden (Mar 29, 2008)

thans everyone so does that mean if i had enough room and the proper enclosore i could get a lion or something lke that


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

aiden said:


> thans everyone so does that mean if i had enough room and the proper enclosore i could get a lion or something lke that


Yes, but you'd be looking at spending a lot of money to buy a lion... and the enclosure would have to be the right size, and more importantly, the right safety/security. They can also ask for proof of your experience with the animal and refuse the license to you if they don't think you know what you're doing.

The enclosure would need to be safe, i'm not sure what this includes, but might include electric fences and other expensive equipment. You'd probably need surveillance cameras, and certainly need indoor enclosures too. Your public liability insurance for a lion is going to cost at least £500-1000 a year. Your license could cost anywhere from £40-3000 a year depending on your county. The actual lion is going to cost anywhere from £5000-30000 (and you would have to find a zoo that would be willing to sell to you, which to be honest, is pretty unlikely)... and then you'd have to be looking after said lion full time, meaning you'd either have to employee someone I think, or give up your day job.

Not as easy as it sounds. In reality looking after any of the truly wild/dangerous animals is going to be a full time job and with an enclosure could end up costing you 50k+

Realistically most zoos and institutions would not sell to a private keeper. Especially as those that do are usually in the EU - and animals need 6 months quarantine. The quarantine costs on a lion are probably going to set you back another 5-10k too!

In reality it is unlikely anyone is ever going to spend that sort of money.... and even if they had the money, the licensing people can find an awful lot of reasons to refuse the license if they want to.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

My vote goes to the Komodo Dragon, no licence required!!!!! How insane is that??


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

ye i know !! for komodos you dont need a licence!!!!!!!! are there any lists of animals that you can keep legally without a licence it would be really cool to have something really exotic which didnt cost that much and that you could keep without a licence. now theres a mission for you guys :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

reptismail said:


> ye i know !! for komodos you dont need a licence!!!!!!!! are there any lists of animals that you can keep legally without a licence it would be really cool to have something really exotic which didnt cost that much and that you could keep without a licence. now theres a mission for you guys :lol2:


 
there are many exotics kept legally by people on the forum that dont require a license :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Basically anything that isn't on that list can be kept legally without a license


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Some i can think of 


Skunks
sugar gliders
coaties
fennec foxes
meerkats
kinkajous
armadillos
marmosettes
squirrells
pouched rats
doormice 
raccoons
honey badgers
mongoose


im sure others will add to the list lol i have brain freeze


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

The license is very easy to get if your over 18, own your own house, and are extremely loaded.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Back when I lived in Stretford I got reported as keeping Wolves to my local council.
They came and visited along with the Councils Vet who they used for DWA licencing. After totally agreeing that I didn't have wolves just Northern Inuit dogs, everything was sweet. But I had 2 council guys trying to convince me to get a flipping Elephant!!! So they could borrow it for the Sale Parade!!!! Don't think they were joking either!
:lol2:


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

aiden said:


> thans everyone so does that mean if i had enough room and the proper enclosore i could get a lion or something lke that


 There are people who are able to get hold of lots of things - you just have to search for them then ask them the questions. Last year I saw someone with a pair of white lions for sale - they were £92.000 for the male/female pair.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

If anyone wins the lottery feel free to keep me in mind, oh id love a good few off of that list!


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Some i can think of
> 
> 
> Skunks
> ...


 
You can keep honey badgers without a DWA??? My goodness. Now I just need to get a really thick pair of gardening gloves and a big shed and I'm all set. Do you think I could keep one with a komodo dragon? :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Talk To The Animals said:


> You can keep honey badgers without a DWA??? My goodness. Now I just need to get a really thick pair of gardening gloves and a big shed and I'm all set. Do you think I could keep one with a komodo dragon? :2thumb:


 
LOL well i think they would make a fantastic pair odd babies though:lol2:

i may have the wrong animal in saying honey badger but i know what i mean so nerh:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Mujician said:


> There are people who are able to get hold of lots of things - you just have to search for them then ask them the questions. Last year I saw someone with a pair of white lions for sale - they were £92.000 for the male/female pair.


Were they really £92,000 !!!!!!????????

Or do you mean £9,200 ?


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

reptismail said:


> ye i know !! for komodos you dont need a licence!!!!!!!! are there any lists of animals that you can keep legally without a licence it would be really cool to have something really exotic which didnt cost that much and that you could keep without a licence. now theres a mission for you guys :lol2:


 like snakes, lizards, tortoises etc? loads of people do lol


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

there are lions available in the uk yes, and tbh the actual cost of the lion itself, is less than most on here have paid for their skunks...

however, the rest of it is not so cheap, as pointed out!

N



Athravan said:


> Yes, but you'd be looking at spending a lot of money to buy a lion... and the enclosure would have to be the right size, and more importantly, the right safety/security. They can also ask for proof of your experience with the animal and refuse the license to you if they don't think you know what you're doing.
> 
> The enclosure would need to be safe, i'm not sure what this includes, but might include electric fences and other expensive equipment. You'd probably need surveillance cameras, and certainly need indoor enclosures too. Your public liability insurance for a lion is going to cost at least £500-1000 a year. Your license could cost anywhere from £40-3000 a year depending on your county. The actual lion is going to cost anywhere from £5000-30000 (and you would have to find a zoo that would be willing to sell to you, which to be honest, is pretty unlikely)... and then you'd have to be looking after said lion full time, meaning you'd either have to employee someone I think, or give up your day job.
> 
> ...


----------



## bgfaith (Oct 7, 2008)

i was gonna say the same saw the other week 3 male lions 1200 and then a liger 2500 so they are cheap where in america they are about 2500 each


----------



## bgfaith (Oct 7, 2008)

Here is an exotic animals website in the UK for the sale of them Carnivores : TSKA Exotics!, Specialist Keepers Association


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> My vote goes to the Komodo Dragon, no licence required!!!!! How insane is that??


You do need a license....a zoo license. Try getting hold of one of them, then try getting a DWAL. The DWAL will be a lot easier. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Also you need to be gifted one by some guy in the Komodo Islands which happens about once a year.....

Basically its virtually impossible to get hold of one.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

Lucifus said:


> You do need a license....a zoo license. Try getting hold of one of them, then try getting a DWAL. The DWAL will be a lot easier. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Also you need to be gifted one by some guy in the Komodo Islands which happens about once a year.....
> 
> Basically its virtually impossible to get hold of one.


i agree that you wouldnt be able to get a komodo without it being gifted but you deffinatly dont need a zoo license for one, a zoo license is only needed if an animal collection is being visited a certain ammount of times a year by the public and is nothing to do with what type of animal you keep there.
also i think honey badger is on dwa if it isnt then it deffinatly needs to be put on lol
stu


----------

